# Score Tracker Live



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Any tournament directors have thoughts/opinions on trying the Major League Fishing format locally? Seems like a lot of moving parts (and potential issues) but the format would be a lot of fun.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I went to their web site and researched it a bit and decided not to persue it. You're right young, there are a few issues that will make for a lot of work for someone, especially the first time you would do it. Being able to provide unbiased observers, reception issues, they require a per person fee, registration, linking up etc. The person doing this must be very computer literate. That person is not me.. Love the format, would love to participate, but not be in charge. Someone will do this eventually in our area and I hope to support it. Wouldn't Mosquito be an awesome inaugural event!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heard a local club tried it at ashtabula a week or so ago


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree Louie, Mosquito would be awesome. It's definitely going to take a team, of sorts, to make it happen. I think that there would be a buzz about it though, so I don't believe that a fee would be an issue to wrap into your entry. Hopefully someone local will take on the challenge, even on a trial basis.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Interesting Jb. Wish someone from there would tell us how it went. Young, Its not really the fee that is the issue, as I understand it the contestants are the ones who must take initiative to register, get linked up etc and from a directors standpoint, this is something you can't control at the outset. I see it as a problem getting everyone on the same page with equipment etc; but maybe not.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

After reading the posts in this thread, I too went to the web site to check it out. I think they're missing the boat a little. With the advent of smart phones, all they'd need to do is sell an app. My guess is that it would be much more lucrative for them as a company, and much simpler for any tournament organization that was interested in running an MLF type event. There would be no linking up with the Score Tracker Live web site, or any of the could be hassles of it's usage. All of the observers in the boat with each angler would have the app, and a leader board update would be as simple sending a text or a tweet. Actually, you'd only need one person with an app. A simple text of the anglers name, and the weight of each fish caught by that angler could be sent to a central location (the tournament director) and the tournament director could then enter the information into the app. and send out a text of the up dated leader board to each observer.

As LakesLouie said ..... the biggest problem would probably be finding unbiased observers, and reception issues on some of the lakes. I've been on West Branch and lost phone reception. Also the cost of, and finding a number of digital scales that would all read the same weight. 

As far the scale it would have to be run on, I would think, the smaller the better. Or at least, the easier. If I were to take on such a task I would run it similarly to a tournament circuit I fished years ago that went by the name of GOTT. It may have even been the ABA, as the circuit changed its name. But that's not really important. Either way ..... It was a great little circuit that ran a very unique end of the year championship tournament for a few of the years that I fished it. 

We had a two day championship with the usual end of the year requirements for qualifying for the championship tournament. The first day of the championship was a qualifying day to be able to fish the final day. The top 50 teams by points competed for 10 final day spots. The final day was run Mega Bucks style. Most of us probably remember the BASS Mega Bucks tournament format. One lake broken into different sections. Like the holes of a golf course. Complete with signs and buoys marking the boundaries of each "hole" 

At the start of the day each team was given a map of the lake with each section outlined on the map. They then drew their starting hole number and proceeded to that hole. The tournament director in his own boat would sound an air horn when the teams were allowed to start fishing. We had 45 minutes to fish each hole. At the end of that 45 minutes the tournament director would sound the air horn and each team had to quit and head for a predetermined location to receive the number of the next hole they were fishing. The teams would be given time to get to their hole, and the whole process would begin anew. My dad and I were lucky enough to qualify for the final day two different times, and I can tell you that it was awesome!!! 

We used upper and lower Girrard lakes as the lakes they would divide into holes. First place for the tournament was a fully rigged 18' Pro Craft bass boat from Vic's. I may be wrong, but I think the first boat the Provonzac's ever won, they won for winning the championship for that circuit. 

So anyhow..... if a tournament director wanted to run a similar top 10 from the first day, qualify for the MLF style run second day, I don't see it being that much of a problem to run. As has been said. It sure would generate some interest in that circuit. I know I'd fish a circuit that had the chance to fish such a championship tournament format.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

you are correct bass, we fished the first day of the championship that year at milton, the top 10 after day 1 went to the final day. I was one of the top 10. The lake was divided up in 10 holes. we had a time limit on each hole, and a tv crew followed us around the lake. It was a blast. I think we finished 6th. This was a great idea. That lake is now drained. This would be a popular idea if it came around again. ps: nick and george did win the boat.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh cool Bassin.... yep Milton was the first day alright. My dad I finished 5th the first day. We only had one fish but it was 5.25 lb. large mouth. And it was the ABA, not Gott. The same guys that ran GOTT ran ABA. If I had been smart enough all would have had to do was look at the plaque we got for big bass. It says ABA of Ohio right at the top. lol 

Steve's Huntin and Fishin Show was the TV crew. You're right, it was a blast and an outstanding idea. I'd love to see a circuit do something exactly like that again. It was awesome. And not to rub salt in the wound or anything like that..... we finished 5th the first year they did it. Actually we finished 5th both of the times we qualified for the 2nd day. Great tournament, great tournament trail, and a great bunch of guys fishing it.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.indyleaguefishing.com/default.aspx

looks like the format is starting to take off....hope to hear some feedback from participants.


----------

